#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Recuperação de WON5000 através da interface Serial da Placa

## misterbogus

Olá Kamaradas.

Sumido estou, mas retornei para os Kamaradas. Eu,o ser da controvérsia estou aqui para quebrar todas as barreiras e fundamentos desse mundo.

Após muito ver que a intelbras não dava suporte a nenhuma forma de recuperação de seus produtos por motivos obviamente capitalistas para forçar a vc comprar outro aparelho. Nos fóruns quando alguém pergunta como recuperar por tftp como fazemos nos rádios normais, seus representantes não informam sobre essa possibilidade.

Uma coisa é fato!! vc só vai tentar fazer isso se seu Aparelho estiver fora da garantia, ou seja quando seu caso for perca total e sabe que não valerá a pena consertar essa budega barata.

Levantamento do caso. 
- Ela deve ter algum Boot Loader, provavelmente baseado no U-boot. Esse sistema interno é responsável por levantar o firmware dela. 
- vc vai precisar de um conversor serial ttl para usb. Existem conversos para RS232 - TTL, mas o complicado seria arrumar uma porta serial rs232 hoje em dia. então vai de usb que é mais fácil.
- ferro de solda para soldar os pinos TX-RX-GND dela ao dispositivo conversor.

vide photos em anexo

OBS: não use a porta 3.3v. isso serviria para ligar o circuito caso vc não tivesse uma fonte. mas é muito complicado e sempre pode dar ruim, caso vc venha trocar os pinos.

eu não consegui aqui pq esse meu conversor está com problema, queimei ele por querer usar essa porta 3.3v em um tplink quando estava tentando upar o openwrt. Mas já encomendei outro no mercado livre por R$15,00. Vale a pena. VC que tem um WON com defeito, pode tentar. 


Vamos tentar ???

----------


## teknando

Acompanhando...

----------


## andfonsek

Acompanhando.

----------


## fmcjunior

Ac

----------


## misterbogus

algum os acompanhantes de luxo, pode testar também não. rsrsrs :Laugh: 

o meu conversor vai chegar ainda. e estarei postando testes e resultados.

----------


## rubem

Dica de quem já sofreu muito com recuperação via serial ou TTL: Não é regra, mas com Windows Vista em diante com adaptador USB/Serial as vezes dá uns erros bobos e você tem que ir na config. da porta emulada e mudar, digamos, bitrate, ou controle de fluxo, ou diminuir o tamanho do buffer.

Não sei se tem um padrão, mas em caso de erro desconfiem da config. default, ela é diferente do XP pra trás (Não sei como é na família Server), dependendo do chipset ou rom usados uns detalhes mudam as vezes, e é configuração da porta (Emulada ou nativa, caso tenha um desktop mais antigo com win7 digamos) e não problema do cliente tftp ou do hardware.

----------


## glperon

eu "agarro" essa empreitada junto com vc. Mas depois de comprar o conversor e soldar, qual o proximo passo. O que usar para passar o sistema? Qual programa. Eu tenho um monte de placas com RS232 e pontas de cabos, rsrs. Só preciso saber "quem é quem" (fios) pra soldar.

----------


## rubem

Na wom5000 com SMA tá escrito RX, TX, GND e +3,3V nos pinos, tá fácil identificar.

Pra saber a pinagem dos conectores seriais:
https://www.google.com.br/search?q=s...inout&tbm=isch

Mas segundo a wikidevi.com, o chipset RT3662 das Wom5000 que conheço (Não conheço as mimo) usa UART e não RS232, logo, precisa adaptador pra UART, tipo:
http://www.bravekit.com/image/cache/...32-600x600.jpg

Lembra que RX de um é o TX do outro. Seja serial, TTL ou UART.
(O som sai da boca (TX) de uma pessoa e entra nos ouvidos (RX) da outra pessoa. O som é o fio, vai do TX de um pro RX do outro, T de transmit, R de receive)

Resolvido a questão física, o software a usar pode ser o TFTP:
http://tftpd32.jounin.net/tftpd32_download.html
Putty:
http://www.putty.org/
Kitty: 
http://www.9bis.net/kitty/?page=Download
Mobaxterm:
http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/download-home-edition.html

Pelo terminal desses programas dá pra rodar os comandos típicos de linux via SSH, digamos:
https://www.bhsite.com.br/comandos-para-o-putty-ssh/

O básico pra enviar firmware é algo tipo tipo
put -i firmware.bin 
(Ou firmware.rom...)
Mas cada chipset ou firmware pode ser diferente, é bom achar receita de bolo pra isso, no site do openwrt.org tem muito material de exemplo pra testar (Procure produto de chipset parecido, Intelbras usa Ralink), infelizmente brasileiro mexe pouco com isso (Mas gasta tempo com inutilidade tipo futebol e reveillon...) então produto brasileiro (Intebras, digamos) é uma incógnita as vezes, o jeito é achar o produto gringo de onde isso é copiado, nos casos dos Wom5000 deve ser algum Ligowave/Deliberant. No wikidevi.com , dd-wrt.com ou openwrt.org tem pouco material desse tipo de produto (Tem mais de roteador de mesa), o jeito é o santo Google, em inglês é fácil achar (Sobre produtos gringos), em pt-br quase não tem nada.

Isso tudo imaginando que você já tentaram tftp via cabo ethernet, seguindo a receita genérica pra chipset da geração do RT3662:




> 1. download firmware image from website
> 2. turn off the router, press RESET and hold, then plug in the power cord and keep holding RESET
> 3.wait a couple of secs - the lights on router will tun orange
> 4. setup a static ip address on pc lan card - 192.168.1.10, netmask 255.255.255.0
> 5. plug in the lan cable into router and into pc
> 6. push stock image to router using tftp:
> tftp -i 192.168.1.6 PUT firmware.bin
> 
> after flashing is completed, router will restart with firmware image on


(É... o RT3662 é velhão, usa tftp no estilo dos velhos RTL8186 da Realtek (Onipresente nos roteadores de mesa e CPE's 2,4GHz até 2010), talvez não seja o IP 192.168.1.6 e sim *.2 , só tentando, mas a grosso modo é esse o modo)

----------


## glperon

Que pena! Se fosse RS232 ia testar já.

----------


## misterbogus

arrume um adaptador, pra brincar vc pode usar placas pcba dessas krazer ou similar rtl, ou vc pode usar placas tplink que vc pode upar o openwrt. Vc dominando esse processo vc poderá fazer em qualquer uma.

procure no mercado livre Adaptador Usb Serial Ttl Conversor Rs232 /pl2303hx
comprei o meu por 10,00.

----------


## jorgilson

Sacanagem da Intelbrás, não disponibiliza o procedimento para recuperar o firmware e não coloca o TFTP nativo na antena.

----------


## rubem

> Sacanagem da Intelbrás, não disponibiliza o procedimento para recuperar o firmware e não coloca o TFTP nativo na antena.


Não funciona TFTP nelas?

Curioso, nas WOG212 funciona.

Cada vez mais suspeito que a Intelbras recebe tudo pronto da Ligowave/Deliberant e não modifica conforme os problemas/necessidades locais porque não consegue.

----------


## jorgilson

Rubem, se der algum problema no firmware tem que enviar para eles.

----------


## misterbogus

Fora da garantia esquece. Perdeu seu produto. Certamente Tem, 

O meu conversor usb TTL chegou, vou estar fazendo isso só no sábado e reporto aqui. meu primeiro passo será esse, o segundo será upar outra coisa nessa budega. 

Não sejam inocentes. Deliberant não faz essa pouca vergonha que é a Won, ela feita sobre encomenda da china. Vc pegando o numero da placa dela, vc acha na net outras placas com a mesma série mas snedo outros modelos de boards.

----------


## jorgilson

É o "barato" que sai caro.

----------


## Nks

melhor seria se desse pra subir o AirOS da ubiquiti nos wom mimo 2x2
aiiii sim o bixo ia pega!!

tipo o TP-Station o AirOS que dava pra instalar nas TP-LINK 5210G porem o AirMax soh rodava no modo cliente e nao modo AP
@*misterbogus* por favor poste seus resultados, esse seu topico eh de extrema importancia

to rodando iPoll nas wom aqui usando APC5M e ta legal, pretendo comprar mais wom, o unico problema ate agora eh o tftp mesmo, mais a garantia deles funciona ja mandei 2 wom e ja voltou, mais depende muito da loja que vc compra!!!

entao quando for comprar wom fique esperto no local que esta comprando, se vier sem nota, adeus garantia!!!

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Não funciona TFTP nelas?
> 
> Curioso, nas WOG212 funciona.
> 
> Cada vez mais suspeito que a Intelbras recebe tudo pronto da Ligowave/Deliberant e não modifica conforme os problemas/necessidades locais porque não consegue.


Prezados, Bom Dia!
A linha WOM 5000/i/MiMo são fabricados no Brasil, com alguns de seus componentes importados, sendo o firmware criado localmente.
A linha WOM 5000/i/MiMo, não possuem suporte ao TFTP.

Abraço Equipe Intelbras!

----------


## misterbogus

Manolo, á intenção desse tópico é incentivar a pesquisa, e fuçar as coisas, 
acho que todo mundo pode tentar da sua parte seja qual for o router. 

Eu detesto esse mercado mentiroso.
vc acessando o won5000 por ssh ele já te mostra uma interface customizada de linux pra modo embarcado. Então não é esse negócio de totalmente feito pela intelbrás, isso que dá nojo.

Igual aos DVRS deles para cftv que eles compram da Dahua na china e dizem que é deles.

----------


## misterbogus

Firmware desenvolvido localmente até acredito, já que ele é uma merda e foi lançado cheio de bugs. Vcs lançam uma linha comercal toda bugada, e deixam todo mundo quebrar a cara para ir aperfeiçoando. Mas fazer o que, a preço de banana a um tempo atrás, todo mundo se arrisca.

----------


## wala

O ap router tem firmware para alguns chipset ralink esse da won não ta na lista mais acho que se tiver demanda eles fazem pois eles ganham pra isso.
Eu instalei ele ne um proeletronic com chipset ralink e ficou melhor que o anterior, mais tive que compra uma licença. Antes acabei instalando a variante errada e usei esse adaptador usb ttl para instalar o firmware original e upar o certo da aprouter. Usei o programa Xshell 5 mais acho que o puty dava certo tambem
Usei esse tutorial da overtek pois o radio da proeletronic tinha a mesma placa generica deles. Nesse link vc ve o video com o conversor usb ttl uart. http://wiki.overtek.com.br/videos/CP...18a_5.8Ghz.avi

http://wiki.overtek.com.br/images/e/...18a_5.8Ghz.pdf

----------


## lcesargc

> Não funciona TFTP nelas?
> 
> Curioso, nas WOG212 funciona.
> 
> Cada vez mais suspeito que a Intelbras recebe tudo pronto da Ligowave/Deliberant e não modifica conforme os problemas/necessidades locais porque não consegue.


consegui usar algum outro firmware nela?, pq o original e uma bosta nao tem nada de opçao

----------


## rubem

> consegui usar algum outro firmware nela?, pq o original e uma bosta nao tem nada de opçao


Eu nunca tentei, mas tem gente que diz que trocou, e inclusive depois veio perguntar como voltar pro firmware original :-)
Parece que usar um software pra enviar por TFTP, reseta ela e o software envia pro 192.168.1.2 ou *.6, bem simples. Só a volta pro firmware original que não rola.

Só não lembro que firmware era isso, e... houveram versões diferentes da Wog212, eu usei muito a primeira geração, depois internamente mudou algumas coisas e não abri nenhum pra ver.
Eu guardei um firmware que recebi, ele tem assinatura da TP-Link nele, seria pra primeira geração de WOG212, não sei se serve em outras versões nem como ele é, salvei mas nunca usei:
http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php...26640643635025

Abre um post, ou procura no forum, deve ter alguma coisa sobre isso, não lembro quem/onde/quando me falou sobre essa troca de firmware. E o TFTP nas Wog212 sei que responde (Pelo menos).

(Eu na verdade nunca tive problema nem com as Wom5000, não fico trocando firmware só pra "me sentir atualizado" e nunca recebi unidade com problema, o que não consigo resolver com configuração eu deixo pra usar el ptp ou cliente de tráfego baixo)

----------


## jorgilson

Queria saber qual o motivo da Intelbrás não disponibilizar o procedimento de reinstalação do firmware.

----------


## teknando

Desculpa a pergunta mas como entra no modo TFTP na Wog 212?

----------


## rubem

Era por programa tipo:
http://www.shadowsoftware.net/shadow...rld/downloads/_tftp2_.exe

(O IP com ele ligado com reset apertado acho que era 192.168.1.6 (Ou 192.168.1.2), só aceita TFTP se liga assim, com reset apertado)

ACHO que era isso.

----------


## teknando

> Era por programa tipo:
> http://www.shadowsoftware.net/shadow...rld/downloads/_tftp2_.exe
> 
> (O IP com ele ligado com reset apertado acho que era 192.168.1.6 (Ou 192.168.1.2), só aceita TFTP se liga assim, com reset apertado)
> 
> ACHO que era isso.



Vlw mestre  :Top: ...

----------


## egservice

Já estou com meu conversor USB e uma WOM5000 em mãos (firmware corrompido), agora como entrar no modo de serviço?? ou não precisa? alguém tem alguma novidade sobre o assunto?

----------


## eversoncsa

Boa noite

Alguém teve sucesso para upar o firmware original ou outro no WON5000?

Segue imagem ta tela de boot de sistema (ligado via serial).

----------


## rubem

Essa tela cheia de lixo geralmente é culpa do character set errado. 

O default do Putty talvez seja ISO-8859-1, e geralmente se usa UTF-8 nos firmwares:


Mas... vai que por isso ser brasileiro é o contrário, exige ISO-8859-1 ou Win-1252.

Enfim, testar outros characters set, geralmente lixo na tela é isso, tradução errada do texto.

----------


## eversoncsa

Foi o que me veio a mente... Tentei vários charset e nada... 

Usando o padrão UTF-8 testei com MK, UBNT, roteadores de algumas marcas e todos funcionaram... Único que aparece esse lixo É O LIXO DO WON5000.







> Essa tela cheia de lixo geralmente é culpa do character set errado. 
> 
> O default do Putty talvez seja ISO-8859-1, e geralmente se usa UTF-8 nos firmwares:
> 
> 
> Mas... vai que por isso ser brasileiro é o contrário, exige ISO-8859-1 ou Win-1252.
> 
> Enfim, testar outros characters set, geralmente lixo na tela é isso, tradução errada do texto.

----------


## eversoncsa

Sinceramente creio que a intenção da empresa é fazer os clientes pagarem assistência. Se não fosse esse o motivo o Suporte da Intelbras passaria o procedimento realizado nas assistências. Mk, Ubnt e até outras marcas menos vagabundas (aparentemente) que a intelbras liberam TFTP e seus procedimentos de recuperação. Pq a intelbras não faz a mesma coisa?

Antes poderiam até falar 'O barato que saia caro'... Agora optar por WON5000 é "O menos caro que realmente não compensa".

Levando em consideração que outro produto da intelbras que uso é switch e tem outras marcas com o mesmo preço e muito bons vou abandonar toda e qualquer solução intelbras por achar uma empresa muito desrespeitosa com seus clientes.

----------


## kez

Não precisa alterar a codificação, apenas a velocidade: 64000
Fiz o upload da versão 4, mas deu "bad Magic number"
Vou fazer novos testes.
O firmware possui um pequeno cabeçalho que acredito ser o magic number. Se você remover esse cabeçalho e cortar o arquivo no final do enchimento que tem vários FF FF FF FF(em hex), terá um arquivo de 1MB exato.
Essa primeira parte acredito que seja o kernel e a segunda seja root_fs.
O bootloader é uboot, mas é capado...
Enviei por tftp também só o kernel, mas também não bootou...
Vou tentar pegar uma boa e fazer uns dumps pelo dd. Espero que a Intelbras ajude e libere o firmware para recovery.
Caso contrário, descobriremos um jeito.
Boa sorte

----------


## rubem

O jeito que "tem que dar" que todo mundo já sabe, é tirar a Rom e colocar num gravador externo.

Não tenho nenhuma pra mexer, mas qual é aquele CI de Rom, de 16 pinos, que fica pra cima do chipset? Só achei foto de longe, parece escrito MXIO.

E de baixo do cabo do conector SMA, não está escrito RX, TX, GND e 3,3V? Se estiver, é por lá que se conecta via serial/TTL pra enviar/copiar o firmware, com um adaptador tipo
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...pl2303-ttl-_JM

Os pontos a verificar, só achei foto ruim no google:



Eu não acho isso o fim do mundo, pra recuperar roteador doméstico de mesa, de R$ 90, sempre precisamos fazer isso, conectar via serial, ttl ou jtag, pra enviar firmware.
(Alias, os primeiros DD-WRT nos Linksys não tinha como enviar via web, só via cabo jtag, mas mesmo assim ele cresceu, apareceu o Tomato, Open-WRT e etc, também nessa levada de conectar via cabo jtag. A troca de firmware somente via ethernet acho que tem uns 5 ou 6 anos que virou regra, antes até modem ADSL de R$ 50 precisava disso pra uma mísera troca de VPI/VCI (Aqueles que vem travado pra uma operadora))

----------


## kez

> O jeito que "tem que dar" que todo mundo já sabe, é tirar a Rom e colocar num gravador externo.
> 
> Não tenho nenhuma pra mexer, mas qual é aquele CI de Rom, de 16 pinos, que fica pra cima do chipset? Só achei foto de longe, parece escrito MXIO.
> 
> E de baixo do cabo do conector SMA, não está escrito RX, TX, GND e 3,3V? Se estiver, é por lá que se conecta via serial/TTL pra enviar/copiar o firmware, com um adaptador tipo
> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...pl2303-ttl-_JM
> 
> Os pontos a verificar, só achei foto ruim no google:
> 
> ...


Realmente o uso do programador daria certo, mas clonaria os MACs(o que não deve ser tão impossível de alterar).
A seta de cima são os conectores RS232. Estou usando um PL-2303HX para me comunicar com eles.
Esse é o meu log após a atualização mal sucedida para o firmware 6 beta 2:



```
============================================
Ralink UBoot Version: 3.6.0.0
--------------------------------------------
ASIC 3883_MP (MAC to 100SW Mode)
DRAM_CONF_FROM: EEPROM
DRAM_SIZE: 128 Mbits SDR
DRAM_TOTAL_WIDTH: 16 bits
TOTAL_MEMORY_SIZE: 16 MBytes
Flash component: SPI Flash
Date:Dec 14 2011  Time:02:23:19
============================================
icache: sets:512, ways:4, linesz:32 ,total:65536
dcache: sets:256, ways:4, linesz:32 ,total:32768
 
 ##### The CPU freq = 500 MHZ ####
 estimate memory size =32 Mbytes
 
Please choose the operation:
   1: Load system code to SDRAM via TFTP.
   2: Load system code then write to Flash via TFTP.
   3: Boot system code via Flash (default).
   4: Entr boot command line interface.
   7: Load Boot Loader code then write to Flash via Serial.
   9: Load Boot Loader code then write to Flash via TFTP.                     0
 
3: System Boot system code via Flash.
## Booting image at bc050000 ...
raspi_read: from:50000 len:40
.   Image Name:   Linux Kernel Image
   Created:      2015-10-02  13:28:25 UTC
   Image Type:   MIPS Linux Kernel Image (lzma compressed)
   Data Size:    3571648 Bytes =  3.4 MB
   Load Address: 80000000
   Entry Point:  80233000
raspi_read: from:50040 len:367fc0
.......................................................   Verifying Checksum ... Bad Data CRC
```

 
A seta do meio eu acredito a ser a pinagem JTAG, isso explica a falta de resistores como nas Ubiquiti.
E sim, a última seta é a memória SPI.
A minha é uma 25Q03213(32Mb, ou seja, 4MB).
Farei mais testes hoje a tarde.



------


edit: Tentando bootar OpenWRT 15.10


```
[    0.000000] SoC Type: Ralink RT3883 ver:1 eco:5
[    0.000000] bootconsole [early0] enabled
[    0.000000] CPU0 revision is: 0001974c (MIPS 74Kc)
[    0.000000] Linux version 3.18.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.8.3 (OpenWrt/Linaro GCC 4.8-2014.04 r46450) ) #1 Fri Sep 4 19:35:23 CEST 2015
[    0.000000] SoC Type: Ralink RT3883 ver:1 eco:5
[    0.000000] bootconsole [early0] enabled
[    0.000000] CPU0 revision is: 0001974c (MIPS 74Kc)
[    0.000000] Linux version 3.18.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.8.3 (OpenWrt/Linaro GCC 4.8-2014.04 r46450) ) #1 Fri Sep 4 19:35:23 CEST 2015
[    0.000000] SoC Type: Ralink RT3883 ver:1 eco:5
[    0.000000] bootconsole [early0] enabled
[    0.000000] CPU0 revision is: 0001974c (MIPS 74Kc)
[    0.000000] Linux version 3.18.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.8.3 (OpenWrt/Linaro GCC 4.8-2014.04 r46450) ) #1 Fri Sep 4 19:35:23 CEST 2015
```

 
Isso se repete indefinidamente quando se escolhe a opção 1 no bootloader.
O arquivo utilizado foi openwrt-15.05-ramips-rt3883-uImage.bin

----------


## rubem

Curioso, isso tá igual os Asus, mesmo com um RT3050 diz que o chipset é um RT3883!

Agora sobre o "Bad data CRC", erro no checksum pelo visto, isso pra mim é culpa de velocidade errada na porta serial. No caso de MK, as vezes dá isso quando usa algo menor que 128Kbps (Enquanto em RB mais velha tem que usar é 9,6K, vai entender). Lembro de ver essa mensagem algumas vezes.

----------


## kez

> Curioso, isso tá igual os Asus, mesmo com um RT3050 diz que o chipset é um RT3883!


Na verdade esse arquivo foi baixado por mim no site do OpenWrt. Eu posso ter escolhido o arquivo errado, por isso não bootou.




> Agora sobre o "Bad data CRC", erro no checksum pelo visto, isso pra mim é culpa de velocidade errada na porta serial. No caso de MK, as vezes dá isso quando usa algo menor que 128Kbps (Enquanto em RB mais velha tem que usar é 9,6K, vai entender). Lembro de ver essa mensagem algumas vezes.


Não é o caso. A transferência de arquivo é feita pela porta LAN, protocolo TFTP.

Segue o mapa com a divisão das partições



```
# cat mtd
dev:    size   erasesize  name
mtd0: 00030000 00010000 "Bootloader"
mtd1: 00010000 00010000 "Config"
mtd2: 00010000 00010000 "Factory"
mtd3: 00100000 00010000 "Kernel"
mtd4: 00270000 00010000 "RootFS"
mtd5: 00040000 00010000 "UserConf"
mtd6: 00370000 00010000 "Kernel_RootFS"
```

 
Como se pode ver, a região que começa na mtd0 e vai até a mtd2 é a parte que não devemos tocar.
Na minha opinião, acho que basta alguns comandos no uboot para formatar o mtd5, que é a partição que armazena a configuração do usuário.
Consegui fazer o dump de uma boa, mas estou apanhando para transferir para o PC.
O servidor SSH não funciona muito bem, não consegui conectar nem com o WinSCP nem com FileZilla.
O firmware é beeeem capado. Estou apanhando aqui para transfeir os dumps.
mtd6 parece ser uma partição virtual, compreendendo o kernel e o root_fs. 
Suspeito que UserConf seja no final.
Então a organização ficaria assim.

192KB Bootloader
64KB Config(acredito que seja as configurações do bootloader)
64KB Factory(área de calibrações, endereços MAC e etc)
1024KB Kernel (onde o uboot inicia o sistema)
2496KB RootFS(onde ficam os arquivos da flash, exceto o kernel)
256KB UserConf(onde fica as configurações do usuário)

O total é de 4096KB, exatamente o tamanho da flash.
Quero fazer um arquivo de 3776KB(Kernel, RootFS e UserConf) e enviar por TFTP.


EDIT:
Deu certo!!!
Fiz o arquivo juntando mtd6+mtd5 e enviei por TFTP!
Agora vou tentar atualizar novamente para o 6 beta 2!


```
#############
         #########################################
done
Bytes transferred = 3866624 (3b0000 hex)
NetBootFileXferSize= 003b0000
raspi_erase_write: offs:50000, count:3b0000
raspi_erase: offs:50000 len:3b0000
...........................................................
raspi_write: to:50000 len:3b0000
...........................................................
raspi_read: from:50000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:60000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:70000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:80000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:90000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:a0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:b0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:c0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:d0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:e0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:f0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:100000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:110000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:120000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:130000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:140000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:150000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:160000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:170000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:180000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:190000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:1a0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:1b0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:1c0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:1d0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:1e0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:1f0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:200000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:210000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:220000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:230000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:240000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:250000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:260000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:270000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:280000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:290000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:2a0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:2b0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:2c0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:2d0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:2e0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:2f0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:300000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:310000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:320000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:330000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:340000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:350000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:360000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:370000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:380000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:390000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:3a0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:3b0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:3c0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:3d0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:3e0000 len:10000
.raspi_read: from:3f0000 len:10000
.Done!
## Booting image at bc050000 ...
raspi_read: from:50000 len:40
.   Image Name:   Linux Kernel Image
   Created:      2014-06-17  15:13:21 UTC
   Image Type:   MIPS Linux Kernel Image (lzma compressed)
   Data Size:    3547072 Bytes =  3.4 MB
   Load Address: 80000000
   Entry Point:  80232000
raspi_read: from:50040 len:361fc0
.......................................................   Verifying Checksum ...                                                                                                   OK
   Uncompressing Kernel Image ... OK
No initrd
## Transferring control to Linux (at address 80232000) ...
## Giving linux memsize in MB, 32
 
Starting kernel ...
 
 
LINUX started...
 
 THIS IS ASIC
Linux version 2.6.21-firmware ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.4.2) #2 Tue Jun 17 12                                                                                                  :09:11 BRT 2014
 
 The CPU feqenuce set to 500 MHz
CPU revision is: 0001974c
Determined physical RAM map:
 memory: 02000000 @ 00000000 (usable)
Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 8128
Kernel command line: console=ttyS1,57600n8 root=/dev/mtdblock4
Primary instruction cache 64kB, physically tagged, 4-way, linesize 32 bytes.
Primary data cache 32kB, 4-way, linesize 32 bytes.
Synthesized TLB refill handler (20 instructions).
Synthesized TLB load handler fastpath (32 instructions).
Synthesized TLB store handler fastpath (32 instructions).
Synthesized TLB modify handler fastpath (31 instructions).
cause = 40808000, status = 11000000
PID hash table entries: 128 (order: 7, 512 bytes)
calculating r4koff... 001e8480(2000000)
CPU frequency 500.00 MHz
Using 250.000 MHz high precision timer.
Console: colour dummy device 80x25
Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
Inode-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)
Memory: 29996k/32768k available (1947k kernel code, 2772k reserved, 297k data, 1                                                                                                  20k init, 0k highmem)
Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
NET: Registered protocol family 16
NET: Registered protocol family 2
Time: MIPS clocksource has been installed.
IP route cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)
TCP established hash table entries: 1024 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)
TCP bind hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)
TCP: Hash tables configured (established 1024 bind 1024)
TCP reno registered
deice id : 20 ba 16 10 0 (ba161000)
Warning: un-recognized chip ID, please update SPI driver!
AT25DF321(1f 47000000) (4096 Kbytes)
mtd .name = raspi, .size = 0x00400000 (4M) .erasesize = 0x00010000 (64K) .numera                                                                                                  seregions = 0
Creating 7 MTD partitions on "raspi":
0x00000000-0x00030000 : "Bootloader"
0x00030000-0x00040000 : "Config"
0x00040000-0x00050000 : "Factory"
0x00050000-0x00150000 : "Kernel"
0x00150000-0x003c0000 : "RootFS"
0x003c0000-0x00400000 : "UserConf"
0x00050000-0x003c0000 : "Kernel_RootFS"
Load Ralink DFS Timer Module
squashfs: version 3.2-r2 (2007/01/15) Phillip Lougher
squashfs: LZMA suppport for slax.org by jro
io scheduler noop registered (default)
Ralink gpio driver initialized
Ralink APSoC Hardware Watchdog Timer
Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.7 $ 2 ports, IRQ sharing disabled
serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0xb0000500 (irq = 37) is a 16550A
serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0xb0000c00 (irq = 12) is a 16550A
rdm_major = 254
MAC_ADRH -- : 0x00000000
MAC_ADRL -- : 0x00000000
Ralink APSoC Ethernet Driver Initilization. v2.0  256 rx/tx descriptors allocate                                                                                                  d, mtu = 1500!
NAPI enable, weight = 0, Tx Ring = 256, Rx Ring = 256
MAC_ADRH -- : 0x0000000c
MAC_ADRL -- : 0x43436020
PROC INIT OK!
--->regValue:1010245
--->regValue:25010245
PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
PPP Deflate Compression module registered
PPP BSD Compression module registered
PPP MPPE Compression module registered
NET: Registered protocol family 24
tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6
tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <[email protected]>
block2mtd: version $Revision: 1.1.1.1 $
u32 classifier
Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.
nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (256 buckets, 2048 max)
ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team, Type=Linux
ipt_time loading
TCP cubic registered
NET: Registered protocol family 1
NET: Registered protocol family 17
Ebtables v2.0 registered
802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8 Ben Greear <[email protected]>
All bugs added by David S. Miller <[email protected]>
VFS: Mounted root (squashfs filesystem) readonly.
Freeing unused kernel memory: 120k freed
init started: BusyBox v1.18.1 (2011-11-28 16:34:27 BRST)
starting pid 13, tty '': '/bin/firmware init &'
Algorithmics/MIPS FPU Emulator v1.5
 
Please press Enter to activate this console. sh: can't create /proc/rt3883/gmac:                                                                                                   nonexistent directory
Started WatchDog Timer.
Started WatchDog Timer.
MAC_ADRH -- : 0x0000001a
MAC_ADRL -- : 0x3fe28e8f
rt2860v2_sta: module license 'unspecified' taints kernel.
 
 
=== pAd = c0058000, size = 1076528 ===
 
<-- RTMPAllocTxRxRingMemory, Status=0
<-- RTMPAllocAdapterBlock, Status=0
RX DESC a1810000  size = 2048
Key1Str is Invalid key length(0) or Type(0)
Key2Str is Invalid key length(0) or Type(0)
Key3Str is Invalid key length(0) or Type(0)
Key4Str is Invalid key length(0) or Type(0)
1. Phy Mode = 8
2. Phy Mode = 8
Read EEPROM, EthCloneMac is 00:1a:3f:XX:XX:XX!
3. Phy Mode = 8
MCS Set = ff 00 00 00 01
<==== rt28xx_init, Status=0
0x1300 = 00064300
device eth2 entered promiscuous mode
 
phy_tx_ring = 0x01f25000, tx_ring = 0xa1f25000
 
phy_rx_ring0 = 0x01f26000, rx_ring0 = 0xa1f26000
CDMA_CSG_CFG = 81000007
GDMA1_FWD_CFG = C0710000
br0: port 1(eth2) entering learning state
udhcpc (v1.18.1) started
Sending discover...
Using intrapositioned negation (`--option ! this`) is deprecated in favor of ext                                                                                                  rapositioned (`! --option this`).
Sending discover...
Sending discover...
br0: topology change detected, propagating
br0: port 1(eth2) entering forwarding state
Sending discover...
```

 

EDIT:
Atualizado o meu dump foi baseado em uma WOM5000 na versão 3.3. Então eu atualizei para a 4.1 e depois para a 6 beta 2, just in case...
Queria mandar um abraço para o/a Rosinei!



```
# cat /proc/version
Linux version 2.6.21-firmware ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.4.2) #211 Fri Oct 2 10:26:59 BRT 2015
```

----------


## rubem

Essa parte "factory" na verdade é a config. carregada pelo bootloader quando reseta o aparelho. O MAC e cia ficam no bootloader mesmo.
(Inclusive dependendo da imagem, pode dar mensagem de falta de mac adress no bootloader, já vi)

Em algum lugar deve ficar uma parte que é usada quando atualiza o sistema, tem sysupgrade no nome, ela ignora uns checksum's e permite a troca do rootFS no próximo boot. Essa parte poderia ser removida em tese, não lembro onde fica, mas o comando pra usar é algo tipo
sysupgrade -? endereco-do-novo-rootsfs.img

Se enviar apenas o uboot.img, ele também tem o TFTP server, em tese dá pra, por ele, enviar o resto (RootFS, inclusive).
Por um tempo eu usei um 340 da TPLink, brickado, que só conseguia enviar o bootloader, só pra monitorar ping numa torre, ia bem já que IP e mac ficavam no bootloader mesmo.


Num TPLink antigo, acho que 541 ou 543, lembro que precisei fazer algo do tipo justo por falta de espaço (ACho que era 1 ou 2MB de Rom), mas tinha receita de bolo nalgum canto, enviar bootloader e depois um a um outros 3 ou 4 *.img. Mas... eu usava mais o DD-WRT, eu sei que o Open-WRT tem realmente algumas imagens bla-bla-bla-sysupgrade.bin, não sei bem o que muda, nunca entendi muita coisa com aquela variação, um firmware tem vmlinux.bin, rootfs.bin, root.squash.bin, sysupgrade.bin, factory.bin, outro tem um uimage.bin, e outro vem tudo junto (Ou no máximo em 2 etapas, bootloader primeiro, e suqashfs completo depois), parei no Kamikaze e BackFire porque mesmo neles tinha muita variação, imagina hoje.

(Achei que ia aprender algo colocando o Kamikaze em hardware x86 (Até num Pentium 4 ele roda, não precisa ser 486 da vida), mas nesse hardware tudo funciona, a vida complica é em roteador de mesa)

Sobre pegar imagem errada, acho que não, na verdade poucas vezes ví o firmware informar o processador CORRETO, o normal é mostrar um similar da família, não quer dizer muita coisa, só indica qual chipset o desenvolvedor usou quando fez aquela imagem do Open-WRT, no caso dos Asus N6 ou N10 lembrei de ver isso, mostrava um RT38xx quando tinha um RT3050 (Que é muito mais velho que o 3662).

----------


## kez

Acho que você está errado. Se fosse realmente a configuração de fábrica, teria que ser do mesmo tamanho da área de userconf.
https://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/techref/flash.layout



> Partitions
> 
> Since the partitions are nested we look at this whole thing in layers:
> 
> Layer0: We have the Flashchip, e.g. 8MiB in size, which is soldered to the PCB and connected to the SoC over e.g. the SPI (Serial Peripheral Interface Bus).
> Layer1: We partition the flash space into:
> one or more partition for the bootloader. A U-Boot partition usually consists of 64 KiB u-boot block and a following 64 KiB data block section which contains things like MAC, WPS-PIN, type description…. If no MAC is configured, Wifi will not work correctly.
> a partiton for the OpenWrt firmware
> one or more partition for SoC specific firmware, e.g. "art" for Qualcomm Atheros
> ...


Sobre os vários tipos de arquivos, uns são para boot via rede, outros para instalar na flash, outros para atualizar de uma flash stock e por aí vai.
E sim, ele mostra a família, mas não bootou.
Portanto, pode ser que eu tenha escolhido a ROM do OpenWrt da família errada...
Agora que tenho como fazer o dump completo da flash, fico mais calmo ao testar o OpenWrt.
Sobre sysupgrade.bin, isso vai depender do fabricante da CPU. Atheros, por exemplo, tem uma partição de calibração de RF chamada art.
Anyway, um rádio eu já recuperei.
Amanhã testo no outro.
Quem sabe não rola um tutorial  :Smile:

----------


## sgnetararuama

Alguem sabe a velocidade de comunicação da serial da serie APC?

----------


## Sandroj

> algum os acompanhantes de luxo, pode testar também não. rsrsrs
> 
> o meu conversor vai chegar ainda. e estarei postando testes e resultados.


estou esperando a finalização desse texte...

----------


## misterbogus

> estou esperando a finalização desse texte...


Mano bom, procura direitinho, que o pessoal pegou a ideia e em outro posto botaram a budega pra andar. Eu nem continuei, mudei totalmente de ramo, vendi tudo, mas tudo mesmo. E nem de curioso quero mais dedicar tempo.

----------


## er41d0

Boa! Parabéns. Caro misterbogus, você saberia me dizer se a WOM 5000 MiMO, mesmo não possuindo o conector rp-sma, possui o mini conector de antena externa em sua placa?*
*

----------

